# What should i name these?



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

these are 3 diff bucks ive seen what should i name them? top 2 are same buck


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

also how old do you think they are.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

2 1/2 or 3 1/2 on all


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

ahh, 2nd or 3rd set of horns. My guess would be 2.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

anyname ideas anyone:confused2:


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Name them "too small"


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> Name them "too small"


 too smallnext weekend,if i c on of those, it is getting :uzi:


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

huntingfishing said:


> too smallnext weekend,if i c on of those, it is getting :uzi:


Too small for me personally.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

they aren't that old, maybe 2 1/2 especially for Ohio. I'd name thenm deer 1, deer 2, and deer 3 
No I wouldn't know what to name them, I stink at naming things.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

actually huntingfishing u wont see one hes livin in city limits nxt to where *i*hunt


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> actually huntingfishing u wont see one hes livin in city limits nxt to where *i*hunt


 well i can hope he comes out of city limits


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

mo, curlly, and larry? i got no ideas...


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

I wouldnt shoot the bottom left he isn't even outside of the ears, but if the top deer and bottom right walk by, you better believe I'd be drawing on em'


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

i now think the bottom to are the same cause i got more pictures of him


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Yummy, Tasty and Delicious!
Dang I am hungry now...:wink:


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

i am in ohio and they havevery little hunting pressure......unless they walk in my yard


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> i am in ohio and they havevery little hunting pressure......unless they walk in my yard


 :uzi::uzi:


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

meat, food, dinner. lol


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

huntingfishing said:


> :uzi::uzi:


Your a little trigger happy


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

how about "no - not now - and - maybe later, much later"....


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't know about the others but I think one should be nomed Roger! Don't know why, just think it should


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

to small those are nice bucks i would:uzi::uzi: too


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

larry curly and moe.


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

name one Fred and the other bear.


----------



## SemperF (Nov 22, 2009)

Huey Louie and Dewey


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

Yea the bottom 2 look the same also. just looking at his rack and on the back of his neck about 3/4 of the way down there's a little spot that is there both days. so yea I would say 2-2 1/2 years and stew and chops yum lol


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

well its useless now cause i killed a 140 which i did not have pics of


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> well its useless now cause i killed a 140 which i did not have pics of


pictures!!! come on!


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

Fred, Ted, and Jeff.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Alive. Alive. And alive. Lol. Good luck


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> pictures!!! come on!


i have no clue how to post the pics


----------



## redrivergar (Aug 7, 2010)

Same way you posted the trail cam pics!


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

redrivergar said:


> Same way you posted the trail cam pics!


no you cant


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

i finally found out how to upload pics sorry to whoever i said no you cant to:embara: the one next to mine was my friend who also got 1 the same day i did


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Awesome buck!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice deer!!

Jake


----------

